# Issues with M&P.40c?



## legionrider (Feb 28, 2010)

was all set to buy an M&P .40c when I heard the M&P's where having issues with the roll pins falling out. any thoughts? is this a good concealed carry gun?:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I carry the full size and love mine,


----------



## legionrider (Feb 28, 2010)

K thanks! I will do some more research so far I am leaning towards this as a personal defense gun


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

I've got the full frame version. Took a defensive pistol class this past weekend, put about 500 rounds through it. No issues. I'd recommend it, not to mention it's a pretty good deal now with the free magazine offer.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I so far have put a combined total of over 30,000 rounds through a 9, 40 and 45 M&P. None of my roll pins have fallen out yet.

A number of individuals have done home trigger jobs after which pins walked a bit. They should have finished the job with a new ninety cent pin. Every 100,000 or so their may be a manufacturing defect that allows one to walk.

Don't worry about it they are good pistols.

tumbleweed


----------



## legionrider (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks to everyone for the insight and information:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

No problems with mine.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I put 140 roudn through my new .40c the other day. No problems. And with the exception of my old Ruger .40 (like the p90 version) this is the most accurate shooting gun I have ever shot. It took about 2 or 3 to figure out how the sight was set but once I did wow.

I was worried when I bought mine after hearing about magazines falling out during shooting and stuff. But come to find out that was an old problem that was fixed rather quick. It could be an old problem that has been fixed. Of course I havent shot mine enough to see. I wouldnt worry about it too much.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You shouldn't have any trouble with it but if even minor problems were to occur S&W will take care of it at no cost to you.
Shoot it and enjoy your new toy.

tumbleweed


----------

